
Put the music industry to death. Step by Step instructions. - a_mythical_bird

======
aaroneous
Supposedly they're converting all the YouTube videos to h.264, and the iPhone
has a YouTube app for playing all those videos.

But, I can't understand why you'd want to put the music industry to death?

~~~
a_mythical_bird
"why you'd want to put the music industry to death?"

Well.. you have to do SOMETHING or you get bored.

What do you do?

~~~
aaroneous
I'm a big fan of music... it's not the sort of thing I want to go away.

~~~
a_mythical_bird
Well, i meant putting the INDUSTRY as we know it to death. Listening to music
on Youtube doesnt mean people cant pick up guitars and play stuff anymore.

Im just bored of CDs and ITunes.

------
dfens
The music industry (as it is now) is dying already, imo.

------
a_mythical_bird
1) Hack the Ipone and enable Flash

2) Listen to Youtube videos all day

No more need for any other media.

